# Omeprazole



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been having pains in my stomach and chest, the symptoms are similar to a Hiatus Hernia. Last week I had a camera down my throat and I have a stomach infection, I am still waiting for biopsy results. 
This morning my GP has given me a prescription for Omeprazole to help with too much stomach acid, I have not had problems in the past, it only seemed to start after the endoscopy, my GP told me to keep taking it as long as I need to.
I have been online and read that if taken long term it can cause all sorts of problems.
Has anyone taken it, and if so have they had problems. I would rather not take tablets and if possible find a more natural way to sort out the stomach acid.
Any thoughts anyone please.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I had taken it for 2 years for stomach issues from 10mgs to 40mgs. As the problems got worse the strength was increased. However, later on I had an endoscopy and found the problem was a hiatus hernia so I was taking it unnecessarily. But there were no side effects if that is your concern.

I use Gaviscon for my stomach now but only occasionally.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I also have taken this drug for some time. Not aware of any problems caused by this particular drug.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been on this for over 10yrs I started with Gaviscon but that was no good but now for ever it seems Omeprazole. I take 1x20mg 6am and 1x20mg 2pm every day and no problems that I am aware during that time


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Been on it for 13 years, mainly for heartburn, no problems so far.

I have been led to believe, that the drug is taken once daily, and before bedtime only.

Taking omeprazole made a big difference to the food I was able to consume, no more worrying about dairy products, fruit drinks, onions etc.

tony


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I started with Omeprazole and then changed to Esomeprazole, which is stronger, but I am informed cannot now be prescribed for new patients.
The only side effect I know of from Omeprazole is a greatly increased tendency to wind.
Gerry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I have been taking it and other makes for the last 15 years or so, I am in the process of getting together a years supply for when we toddle off in April.. 9 months worth so far and counting..

Take them they are harmless..

Also I have been having the camera down once a year for as long as I can remember, no problems with that either, just a throat spray then get on with it. :roll: .

ray.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I too have a problem because of producing too much stomach acid.

I found Omeprazole gave me a skin rash. The medication was later changed to Esomeprazole 20mg before my evening meal. 

Having read lots of reports about the drug I was a bit scepitcal depite the doctor assuring me that there are no side effects.

Having said that, I've been taking it for over 2 years now and to be honest the drug has been a godsend


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I take it because I am on long term diclofenac 50mg, must be 4 years or more now. My Docter has told me many times about what it said in the instructions , it nearly always tells you that the very thing you have you should not take it,LOL.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> I have been taking it and other makes for the last 15 years or so, I am in the process of getting together a years supply for when we toddle off in April.. 9 months worth so far and counting..
> 
> Take them they are harmless..
> ...


If you run short you can buy it over the counter in Spain.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I too have a Hiatus Hernia and have been taking Omeprazole for a couple of years, no side effects and no acid attacks since.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm the same as Teal and take Omneprazole as I take Diclophenic. Have had no problems with it whatsoever and don't have any heartburn, but agree about the tendency to wind  

Take it first thing in the morning before eating so it's ready and waiting to protect the tum from any Diclophenic I might take.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I changed from Omaprazole to Pantoprazole as it suited me better.

Much the same stuff 'tho.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike48 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


AAARRRGGGHHHH "BUY" 8O .. Your talking to a Yorkshire man with free prescriptions as a pensioner.

I will have to have a lie down now.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I must have been on them for about 15 years, no problems, that I know of, I think they make me drink too much beer maybe.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Been on a 20mg dose for about 5 years and it has worked superbly. I have not noticed any side effects - just as much wind as before and still don't drink much beer...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I started them and then was told that while they are OK to take long term there may be problems if you try to come off them. (The problem being that your problem is worse than it was when you started if you come off). Therefore you may be stuck on them for life.

But since I took them some years ago, they have now done studies which means they can be used as required.... which I have chosen to do. But you must have at least 20mg ones for this to work which it does but not instantly like gaviscon which you should not take while using these pills.

So instead of taking them every day now, I take them for about 4 days in a month. Sometimes more, sometimes less.

If this should be in the hypochondriac section. .... please move. :?

CAUTION. PENNY POINTED OUT 200MG WAS HIGH. IT IS 10 X THE RECOMMENDED DOSE. VERY SORRY ABOUT TYPO. SHOULD BE 20MG AND NOT 200MG AND ALSO NOT 10MG


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pusser said:


> But you must have at least 200mg ones for this to work


Are you sure about that dosage?

It seems very high to me and I wonder whether that is a typo - the usual dose is, I believe 20mg although with some conditions this may be 60mg but 200mg seems VERY high......

I would hate to see misleading accidental advice so am just seeking clarification

http://www.drugs.com/dosage/omeprazole.html

Dave


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been on it for the last 3 years (20mg) and I take one before breakfast and one before my evening meal as directed on the box.
If I have my main meal at lunch time I take it then instead of the evening

It does what it says on the tin (with no side effects as far as I know)

PS: my wife is on it as well


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:



> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > But you must have at least 200mg ones for this to work
> ...


Thanks Pen. I have edited with an explanatory note in the hope that I have not killed any members yet. 8O Nukey will be livid.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Jodi1 said:


> I'm the same as Teal and take Omneprazole as I take Diclophenic. Have had no problems with it whatsoever and don't have any heartburn, but agree about the tendency to wind
> 
> Take it first thing in the morning before eating so it's ready and waiting to protect the tum from any Diclophenic I might take.


Same here :wink:

Lodders


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

SWMBO takes 40g for Acid Reflux reduction because of a specific condition she has. They work very effectively for her as long as she remembers to take them and does not eat to fatty a meal late in the day.

The only side effect she has is an occassional unpleasant taste which she has still had when trying 2 or 3 of the other drugs in the same group. 

As the others who have commented here have not mentioned it this confirms that this is not a common side effect.

Doug


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I habve been on Lansoprazole another of the PPI drugs. I only used to have troubles after eating beef or tuna. A couple of years ago I had the camera investigation and it was found that stomach acid was causing ulcers in the oesophagus.. Never had any trouble since . Two x 15 mg a day.

Dave p


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Three years ago I was diagnosed with cancer of the oesophagus and I had 18 weeks of chemo and 2 ops I was put on Omeprazole to stop Reflux.

If I take the pills when I should and I don't over eat, it does a great job. I's a godsend as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Another Lansoprazole user here, 15mg daily for stomach maintenance after internal bleed from Warfarin. It sort of come in handy as I use to suffer from bad heartburn etc.  

No side effects to report.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*esophagus*

I have had a Hiatus Hernia since I was 17, been taking Omeprazole or its previous equivalent for 30 years. Doctor prescribes that along with Gaviscon.

As I understand it, if you do not control the amount of stomach acid hitting the esophagus. This can lead to scarring and in-turn cancer of the esophagus.

TM


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

A constant bombardment of acid in the oesophagus can lead to a condition called Barretts oesophagus. The body, fed up with the acid scalding and the resulting ulcers damaging the changes the cells to replicate your stomach lining which can tolerate such abuse. As these cells change their structure they are classed as precancerous and you should have a check up every year to make sure that they haven't started to go rogue. Omeprazole helps keep the acid under control so that it doesn't aggravate the oesophagus as this can send it into violent and extremely painful spasm. 
As has been pointed out if you take Omeprazole don't take Rennies or similar type medication as they are designed to swamp whatever is in your gut and this could stop your medication being allowed to dissolve into your blood system via the stomach lining.
Get my Omeprazole when we are in India as it saves me about £100 a year on prescriptions. I have never had any problems by taking Omeprazole but as with all medication there will always be the possibility of some side effects.


----------



## Nicthat (Dec 3, 2006)

I took Omeprazole and Lansoprazole for many years, I was initially going through Gaviscon by the litre every few days for reflux disease. Eventually after a series of uncomfortable tests I was advised the best long term solution for me was surgery.

http://www.sages.org/publication/id/PI01/

It was an easy choice for me! I most definitely wouldn't want to go back to taking the pills please take a look at this!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...millions--doctors-warn-long-term-effects.html


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*omeprazole*

I've been taking 10mg Omeprazole pd for 9 years post chemo. It's fine as long as you get checked out for any nasties that may be causing the original problem. Can't go without it. If I miss my morning dose I will have a nasty pain between my shoulder blades before the end of the day.

Viv


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm on Lansoprazole. Tried Omeprazole intially but it didn't help at all. After an endoscopy which showed moderate inflammation I was switched to Lansoprazole. On the GP's advice, I took a double dose (2 x 30mg) for ten days which, as had promised 'knocked it on the head'.

I now only take 15mg when I need to which is less often than every other day. I'm unaware of any side-effects.

I also found the juice of one lemon with water first thing in the morning was very helpful. This might be a good thing to try.

Phil


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nicthat said:


> I took Omeprazole and Lansoprazole for many years, I was initially going through Gaviscon by the litre every few days for reflux disease. Eventually after a series of uncomfortable tests I was advised the best long term solution for me was surgery.
> 
> http://www.sages.org/publication/id/PI01/
> 
> ...


Hi, and thanks for the links, especially the second one. On the strength of that link I will be going back to my doctor to ask a few questions about the Lansoprazole that I'm taking. It mentions in that daily mail link about it's link to pneumonia which I got in late 2011. It maybe coincidence but I would like to hear what he has to say nevertheless. :roll:

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phil42:

_I also found the juice of one lemon with water first thing in the morning was very helpful._

That's weird - lemon juice is an acid!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> A constant bombardment of acid in the oesophagus can lead to a condition called Barretts oesophagus. The body, fed up with the acid scalding and the resulting ulcers damaging the changes the cells to replicate your stomach lining which can tolerate such abuse. As these cells change their structure they are classed as precancerous and you should have a check up every year to make sure that they haven't started to go rogue. Omeprazole helps keep the acid under control so that it doesn't aggravate the oesophagus as this can send it into violent and extremely painful spasm.
> As has been pointed out if you take Omeprazole don't take Rennies or similar type medication as they are designed to swamp whatever is in your gut and this could stop your medication being allowed to dissolve into your blood system via the stomach lining.
> Get my Omeprazole when we are in India as it saves me about £100 a year on prescriptions. I have never had any problems by taking Omeprazole but as with all medication there will always be the possibility of some side effects.


That is what I have Barrett's oesophagus. I take what medication the OP said and it is under control up to a point. I have found you must be regular with your crapping (trade term) or the tablets are useless, anybody else with this problem can you confirm this theory?.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

leseduts said:


> I have been having pains in my stomach and chest, the symptoms are similar to a Hiatus Hernia. Last week I had a camera down my throat and I have a stomach infection, I am still waiting for biopsy results.
> This morning my GP has given me a prescription for Omeprazole to help with too much stomach acid, I have not had problems in the past, it only seemed to start after the endoscopy, my GP told me to keep taking it as long as I need to.
> I have been online and read that if taken long term it can cause all sorts of problems.
> Has anyone taken it, and if so have they had problems. I would rather not take tablets and if possible find a more natural way to sort out the stomach acid.
> Any thoughts anyone please.


I'm just replying to this post directly, I take Omaprazole (same drug different company) Two 20mg each morning to counteract the Diclofenac, a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug taken to reduce inflammation and as an analgesic reducing pain, which causes stomach upset, It really does make a difference, without it I'm doubled up by day two.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

pippin said:


> Phil42:
> 
> _I also found the juice of one lemon with water first thing in the morning was very helpful._
> 
> That's weird - lemon juice is an acid!


It is indeed.

It is alleged that it lemon juice becomes alkaline when metabolised. I don't know if that's true but I do know that it works. Suck it and see! 

Phil


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I too take Omeprazole daily to protect my stomach from the effects of the pain-killers I take each day. Without it I feel really dreadful after no more than 24 hours with awful stomach cramps and pain. No additional problems with wind - we all pass wind every day anyway and I don't think I have any bigger problems with that than anyone else!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MrsW said:


> I too take Omeprazole daily to protect my stomach from the effects of the pain-killers I take each day. Without it I feel really dreadful after no more than 24 hours with awful stomach cramps and pain. No additional problems with wind - we all pass wind every day anyway and I don't think I have any bigger problems with that than anyone else!


I don't drink or smoke, I manage £2 lotto each week, so passing wind is one of my pleasures left, Omeprazole seems to increase the volume in more ways than one, Liz is not amused, I can't decide if that's a plus or a minus.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

I started taking Omeprazole (20mg) just over 5 weeks ago and had been pleased at no side effects. Then I saw this thread and began to wonder. Not experienced any of the issues mentioned earlier in this thread, but I did go back to the information sheet and spotted the possibility of swollen or aching joints. I started getting twinges of pain in one of my knees about 3 to 4 weeks ago. I didn't think much about it at first, but over the past week the pain has got worse and worse so that I now cannot put weight on that leg. Since I have not slipped, twisted or knocked it I am beginning to wonder if it is the Omeprazole. 

Has anyone else experienced joint pain?

Colin


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I have joint pain, but then I'm taking my omeprazole to compensate for the drugs I take for my arthritis!

What other drugs do you take? I guess something else or you wouldn't need the omeprazole!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*asked*



Nicthat said:


> I took Omeprazole and Lansoprazole for many years, I was initially going through Gaviscon by the litre every few days for reflux disease. Eventually after a series of uncomfortable tests I was advised the best long term solution for me was surgery.
> 
> http://www.sages.org/publication/id/PI01/
> 
> ...


I have asked many times in the past and I am not a candiate for surgery, I am told.

TM


----------



## Nicthat (Dec 3, 2006)

After about 5 years of taking the pills my doctor suggested It might be an idea to look at the alternatives often its not clear just what the long term effects are. This coinsided with a conversation I had had with a friend in the Marines who had just undergone a similar opperation.

As I mentioned I underwent a series of pretty awful tests my consultant gave me the choice. At the then age of 46 the prospect of takeing the pills for years to come, the worry of being without, watching what and when I could eat and the discomfort that came with the condition made it a very easy choice. Although I went through a little discomfort following the opperation I can safely say it was the best choice for me I have none of the issues I had for all those years. My advice would be push your gp to get a specialist's view. At the time my local hospital in Exeter had only performed a couple of these operations.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*operation*



Nicthat said:


> After about 5 years of taking the pills my doctor suggested It might be an idea to look at the alternatives often its not clear just what the long term effects are. This coinsided with a conversation I had had with a friend in the Marines who had just undergone a similar opperation.
> 
> As I mentioned I underwent a series of pretty awful tests my consultant gave me the choice. At the then age of 46 the prospect of takeing the pills for years to come, the worry of being without, watching what and when I could eat and the discomfort that came with the condition made it a very easy choice. Although I went through a little discomfort following the opperation I can safely say it was the best choice for me I have none of the issues I had for all those years. My advice would be push your gp to get a specialist's view. At the time my local hospital in Exeter had only performed a couple of these operations.


I am told the operation to repair a Hiatus Hernia is different for men than women. Being easier for women?.

Can I as what your recovery period was please?

TM


----------



## Nicthat (Dec 3, 2006)

It was slightly different for me I needed a new valve. As I understand it they make a new valve from existing tissue.The operation involved 4/5 incisions to inflate my stomach and get access an operation time of about 2 1/2 hrs out the next day. A sloppy diet for a number of weeks, the advice was to give up gassy drinks for a couple of months as well. I cut the sloppy diet probably too quick the first you realise it's to soon is when something you've just eaten gets stuck! That's quite painful!


----------

